# Canada Grind



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Went up for 9 days and did well, dogs got alot of work and had a good time with friends. On this trip we ended up with 5 bands one of which was a double banded Snow with a $30 reward band! I cant get enough of hunting these SOBs! :beer: Hope you enjoy


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Keepin it classy Mike. I cant wait for the unzipped zipper thing to catch on. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You I am in marketing and it just proves it pays to advertise!


----------



## goosehntr00buck (Oct 25, 2007)

Do your dogs think you are as big of tool bags as most on this site do.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

goosehntr00buck said:


> Do your dogs think you are as big of tool bags as most on this site do.


Who are you refering too?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I suppose tool bag is a relative term. I suppose that was directed at me XFactor as you know if anyone posts a picture with me in it or about me people like to jump on. Which is why I dont post pictures anymore. Jelousy likes to show its ugly face around here a lot. I seriously think it is my white sunglasses and chessey grin that does it. It is so funny goosehntr00buck I think your a tool bag for being so inlove with me that you have to make a comment like that. It is ok though buddy I am not interested I like women. :beer:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

goosehntr00buck said:


> Do your dogs think you are as big of tool bags as most on this site do.


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Nice job guys! Looks like one hell of a trip


----------



## lukas.slotten (Feb 3, 2011)

shootem what ever happened to tundra savers?


----------

